# Friday 4/18



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

;D no body likes you. ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like to think it's just that the gulf coast section = teh suk...it can't be me right? :'(

It was windy and choppy...did more exploring than fishing...the HB did ok but I could have used a 20' pathfinder for sure.

I need to get a TM to fish the bay area...and then maybe find someone to show me around the south area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

> I like to think it's just that the gulf coast section = teh suk...it can't be me right? :'(
> 
> It was windy and choppy...did more exploring than fishing...the HB did ok but I could have used a 20' pathfinder for sure.
> 
> I need to get a TM to fish the bay area...and then maybe find someone to show me around the south area.



Some of us have to work.    Talking about it here only pisses us off.  How's that for a WC welcome. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Maybe in a few weeks with a little more warning we could make something happen. 

And that "fatalbert" guy [smiley=StirPotChef.gif] [smiley=StirPotChef.gif] : : We don't like him and he's looking for friends on another forum. ;D ;D ;D ;D He's a SFL boy now.


----------

